# by the way



## 14143

Hi thanks buddy...could you kindly translate this to Portugese?

'I'm doin fine..nice pics by the way...

Cheers!'


----------



## avok

14143 said:


> Hi thanks buddy...could you kindly translate this to Portugese?
> 
> 'I'm doin fine..nice pics by the way...
> 
> Cheers!'


 
Estou bem...são belos retratos ( by the way),

sorry, I dont know how to translate "by the way",


----------



## jonquiliser

avok said:


> sorry, I dont know how to translate "by the way",


 
_Por certo_?


----------



## 14143

Hi,

does this mean 'by the way'? just ned a confirmation.

_'Por certo_?'


----------



## Joca

avok said:


> Estou bem...são belos retratos ( by the way),
> 
> sorry, I dont know how to translate "by the way",


 
By the way = Por falar nisso / Aliás / Mudando de assunto


----------



## MOC

Também pode traduzir como "já agora" mas não sei se apenas em Portugal se usa a expressão.


----------



## Outsider

14143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does this mean 'by the way'? just ned a confirmation.
> 
> _'Por certo_?'


No. I would translated "by the way" as "a propósito".


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> No. I would translated "by the way" as "a propósito".


 


Joca said:


> By the way = Por falar nisso / Aliás / Mudando de assunto


 
oi, o que tenho que dizer ?

by the way, I love you: A proposito/mudando de assunto, te amo 
graciasss


----------



## Outsider

Em minha opinião, tanto "a propósito" como "por falar nisso" servem. "Aliás" (_in fact / what's more_) e "mudando de assunto" (_to change the subject_) não são traduções adequadas para _by the way_.


----------



## Denis555

avok said:


> oi, o que tenho que dizer ?
> 
> by the way, I love you: A propósito/mudando de assunto, te amo
> graciasssObrigadooo


 
De nada!

Outsider, concordo com você. No meu dicionário de inglês tem próprio essas duas expressões "a propósito" e "por falar nisso" para "by the way". No entanto, se pode usar "aliás" também no sentido de "by the way". Veja o que diz o Dicionário Aurélio na quarta acepção, embora o sentido mais comum seja o que você citou "what's more".

*aliás*
[Do lat. _alias_, com deslocamento do acento tônico.] 

Advérbio. 
1.De outra maneira, de outro modo; do contrário: 
_O rapaz é teu amigo, aliás não falaria bem de ti. _
2.Além disso; além do mais: 
_É boa pessoa — aliás, muito inteligente. _
3.No entanto; não obstante; nada obstante; apesar disso; contudo: 
_Fazer dicionário é trabalho árduo, sem, aliás, deixar de ser interessante. _
4.Diga-se a propósito; seja dito de passagem: 
_Esteve ontem aqui. Aliás, trouxe-te um recado do pai. _
5.Ou por outra; ou seja; digo: 
_Estamos a 25 de janeiro, aliás, de fevereiro._

_Um abraço _


----------



## birdface

Ok, eu quero, também aprender uma outra expressão aqui.  Esta vez tou curioso como dizer "by the way."  Estou pensado que a maneiro seria _por propósito. _Mas, não tenho certeza e, também, tou nadando em preguiça e não quero procurar um livro em minha casa.  Bem provável que ele esteja perdido.  


  Thanks


----------



## Vanda

Bird, veja as respostas nos _posts _acima.


----------



## Homero

Vou (estou) bem . . . por sinal, gostei das fotos.  (?)


----------



## abovethelaws

Gostaria de saber como posso dizer "by the way" em Portugues? 

Pessoalmente acho que seria "by the way".

Obrigado desde ja.


----------



## fernandobn97007

"a propósito" é o que me ocorre agora.


----------



## almufadado

abovethelaws said:


> Gostaria de saber como posso dizer "by the way" em Portugues?
> 
> Pessoalmente acho que seria "by the way".
> 
> Obrigado desde ja.



Literally means "pelo caminho" ou "dessa forma". 

If you want something like "By the way, do you remember her/that ?"

Em Portugal, seria algo como :

"Por falar nisso, lembras-te dela/disso/daquilo ?"

Para o Brasil só me lembro de :

"Falando disso, (es)tá lembrado dela/disso/daquilo ?"


----------



## Vanda

Olhou no dicionário? 

http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/by the way


----------



## abovethelaws

Sim, dei uma olhada nela, só que li numa revista a frase "pela vista que as coisas estao andando..." dai fiquei confuso.


----------



## Istriano

Por sinal.


----------

